# LGB/Piko Compatability



## nickpenn19 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello all:


I have four LGB locomotives that I use on my layout. I usually have two running and two resting at any given time. All four play very nicely together and everyone is happy. 


I recently purchased my first Piko locomotive, a PRR Mogul. This loco does not appear to be very happy working with the others. At the throttle setting that works nicely for the LGB locos, the Piko loco SLOWLY CRAWLS around the layout. To get the Piko to run properly, I have to up the throttle to where the LGB locos are rockets. Needless to say, collisions resulted. 


I've tried everything I can think of to make this work. I'm out of ideas so I seek y'alls' sage wisdom. I'm running an analog layout (with very clean track) that is powered by a Bridgewerks 15 amp supply/throttle.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The two brands have different motors and different gearing. It will not be easy to get them to run at the same speed at the same voltage.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick;

Does the Piko Mogul have DCC on board? If so, it will require more power than locomotives with simple analog power. I think this is true for several different scales, at least I have noticed it for HO.

I gather from your text that you are running separate trains on the same track. If that is so, the Piko Mogul will definitely NOT "play nice." It is difficult to find locomotives from the same manufacturer that have the same running qualities, although both my LGB Moguls double head together without a problem. I also have a pair of Bachmann HO K4s that can double head together, but that is usually the exception and not the rule.

I'm afraid that the Piko Mogul will be destined for solo performances, unless you decide to get another Piko Mogul to keep it company. Your power supply should have no trouble running both with 15 amps.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dave hit it right on the head. If the Piko loco has sound, it's DCC-equipped. It needs around 6 volts to the track before the on-board electronics "wake up" to begin to control the locomotive. From that point, the voltage going to the motor is essentially track voltage minus those 6 volts. The LGB locos are feeding track voltage directly to the motor. The end result is that for any given track voltage, there's a 6-volt difference in the voltage being fed to the motors of the LGB and Piko locos. 

There's not really anything you can do about that, short of either removing the DCC decoder from the Piko loco or installing a DCC decoder in the LGB locos. 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The simple solution that has been used for years is to put some diode "droppers" in the motor leads on the "faster" locos.

Read this page: http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?...ctronics&catid=19:trainelectronics&Itemid=353

Simple to make, put in series on one of the 2 motor leads.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Greg, 
what is the black "button" in the middle called? (if i understood right, what your site is saying, it is a "bridge? and can be replaced by four diodes??)

do i suspect right, that the number of the diodes used, influences the size of the powerdrop?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A bridge is 4 diodes. A DCC loco may need 6 volts to wake up the decoder, but after that full rack voltage is pulsed to the motor.
I suspect the piko decoder is limited to realistic speeds in a decoder setting. Moguls only did a real 20-25 MPH.

I know all the Zimo sound projects have CV57 set for motor max speeds that are realistic for the project, and for DC one needs to check cv 2-6, but a DCC system is needed for this.

Also, these settings plus the speed curve can be set to make different locos speed match on digital systems.


----------

